# If in doubt...Give it a go!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I was sitting in the passenger seat of an elderly car. Beautiful sunset the other side of the River Rhine but unable to stop. (This is going over the bridge from Weisbaden to Mainz on the other side.)

I didn't expect the following photo to come out but I pointed it out of the not so clean windscreen and hoped for the best.

It proves the point: You may not think it will come out, but give it a try, you never know!


I was well pleased when I saw the unexpected result! :smile:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

nice sky, nice shot :grin: and so true - what have you got to lose? it's not like we're paying for film anymore :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's one of the few things I get frustrated with, being unable to take photos cos I'm the one doing the driving :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> That's one of the few things I get frustrated with, being unable to take photos cos I'm the one doing the driving :grin:


Have the same problem when out on my bike .. but now have my camera on a long loop and hanging around my neck .. only real problem is that it takes so long to "warm up" to ready status .. 

In a car you should be able to find a suitable mounting point of resting place but you'd need to know in advance to have the camera fired up and ready to shoot!

The other problem of course is that you might want to stop at the kerbside to take the photo .. as I did a few nights ago when out on our Friday night runs .. I thought that I was cycling "alone", going downhill, as I thought to myself to stop & grab a photo. I was cycling one-handed with the open camera in the other hand, since I had been trying to catch a few shots, when suddenly another cyclist shot down on the inside and we collided. Luckily I managed to keep myself if not the bike under control ( I was braking at the time) and stayed on my feet as the bike went down and I jumped off! 

Always need to take extreme care when driving and taking photo's ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know whether it's illegal to take pics whilst driving, here in the UK, but I treat it as if it is, same with mobile-phones, which are illegal to use when behind the wheel.

I'm uncertain whether it's just my luck, but the best opportunities for good shots always seem to be when I'm on the motorway and can't stop :grin:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That is a very nice pic, Donald.....ray:

It *is* a little early in the AM and I am still drinking my coffee, so I may be a little confused...:laugh:. Have you flipped the pic or do you have to pay very close attention to the area you are in and keep switching which side of the road you drive on?? Where did all those North American cars come from?? The steering wheel looks to be on the left side...... I'm confused!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

SABL you have to pay more attention to the small print 



> I was sitting in the passenger seat of an elderly car. *Beautiful sunset the other side of the River Rhine but unable to stop. *(This is going over the bridge from Weisbaden to Mainz on the other side.)


I reckon that he wasn't in England any more but moonlighting in Europe .. Germany in particular :laugh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The person driving the closest car must be really short.......:grin:. Never been to Germany....do they drive in the RH side of the road??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep their not British so they drive on the correct side


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Only the British and a few other countries drive on the correct side of the road .. which is why it's surprising that so many Brits go abroad .. must be the cheap "plonk" that attracts them after which no-one gives a damn any more :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The reason there are so many motor accidents in the US is because they are all driving on the wrong side of the road!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

High speed might have something to do with it:4-dontkno


----------

